# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  Не уничтожается объект

## Impuls

Доброго времени суток уважаемые эксперты. Пишу класс "нейронная сеть" (хотя для данной проблеммы - это не имеет никакого значения). Если на пальцах то суть такова:
Класс 1 (использует динамический массив типа double);
Класс 2 (использует динамический массив типа Класс 1);
Класс 3 (использует динамический массив типа Класс 2);
Вот собственно вопрос:
Второй класс, замечательно согласуется с первым (все объекты уничтожается - операционка спокойна:) )
А вот третий класс никак не хочет согласовываться со вторым. Точнее он то с ним работает как надо, но почему-то, после завершения работы, не срабатывает ни один деструктор. Я уже не знаю что с ним делать.:confused: 
З.Ы. Исходники прилогаются.
З.З.Ы. Пишу на Visual Studio 6.0

----------

